# For those with siblings



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello again

Just a quick question because I am trying to gauge how normal practice this might be (or not be)....

For those with siblings/sibling groups....were you ever asked to have them DNA tested to be certain of their full/half parentage in common? Even if there was no doubt...

Hope that makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry Iman my two are not biologically related.

Sounds a bit strange, have SS had some info to make them doubt the relationship?


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Cindy

Thanks for the reply though

No, not as far as we know...which is why Im wondering about it quite a bit


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

No suggestion of such a thing for us...


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

That seems rather odd, my 2 are half siblings although there was no questions over parentage.
Viva
X


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi

Not here although I've been curious about seeing if some tests exist that reflect ethnicity, as I think it will help DD later in like to be more than just dual heritage. Anyone ever heard of such?

I'd ask for details of why they are asking to do this, is there concern over parentage, if so is this going to have to be investigated to see what the potential new parents rights are? I'd also ask if you are allowed to refuse, you may not choose to, but at least you'll know if you are allowed to??

Xruth


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi Ruth

I don't know if you ever watched the documentary regarding 'The Gatwick Baby' ? There is a Doctor in Edinburgh who was able to inform the Gatwick 'foundling' what part of the World he originated from by looking at his DNA  . Amazing stuff, when you have very very little to go on ....

His name is Dr Jim Wilson, head of Genetics Edinburgh. Here is the Guardian article about the documentary:-

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/apr/09/gatwick-baby-abandoned-1986

X
/links


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

hmmm thanks ladies

All confirms what we thought, which is that this is not normal practice and hence we have quite a few questions about it....

anyone know, if you were testing 2 siblings to check they have the same Dad, would you automatically be able to check to see if they have the same mum? (i know, i know, it sounds very odd because of course the mother must be known, but its a very very long story.....) What I mean is, if you check for one 'parent' will the test automatically also show the other parent?


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Dont worry about the last question, I've just done some research online and found the answer....


----------

